# Passenger beats the crap out of other passenger when she's told she will not be dropped off first!



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/crime/article197025519.html

A shared Lyft ride left Jose Gonzalez's forehead pierced by a woman's high-heel shoe and his lip and face bloodied and bruised, after he said he was beaten by an irate passenger.

Gonzalez told WPLG Local 10 that he'd hailed Lyft, a ride-sharing company, from outside Twist, the popular South Beach gay bar on Washington Avenue early Thursday morning to get a ride to his home in North Miami Beach. He opted for a discounted pool ride and slid into the front seat. A woman passenger was already sitting in the back, he said.

When the driver told the passengers he was going to drop Gonzalez off first, the woman allegedly became angry, shouted "f----ing gays," and punched and kicked Gonzalez in the face.

















According to WPLG, the unidentified driver kicked the woman out of the car and brought a bloodied Gonzalez home.









Photo of: Melissa Berthier

City of Miami Beach spokeswoman Melissa Berthier told the Miami Herald that the incident happened around 4 a.m. Thursday and that Miami Beach police are investigating the attack.

"We are making good progress on an aggravated battery case, which has an element of a hate crime, but that determination would be made by the State Attorney's Office," she said.

The woman and the driver have not been named.

In a statement to the Herald, Lyft said: "What has been described here is incredibly disturbing and completely against our values as a company. There is no place in the Lyft community for discrimination or violence of any kind. As soon as we were made aware of this incident, we immediately deactivated the individual accused of this behavior.

"We also reached out to the victim to offer our support and assistance," Lyft's statement continued. "We stand ready to assist law enforcement in any investigation. Lyft has a strict anti-discrimination policy, which can be seen here. Violation of this policy can and does lead to a permanent ban from Lyft's service."

As for Gonzalez, in WPLG's video report he had one question for the woman: "Why? I cannot understand why. I'm still, like, in shock. I can't believe it."


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Make him a spokesperson for Lyft Line


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Headwounds are just brutal, aren't they? Guy looks like a zombie extra from _The Walking Dead_. I wonder if the driver added insult to injury and hit him with a cleaning fee as well?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Who the does Lyft line and or pool at 4 in the morning? Lyft line and pool should only be available between 6-9 am and 4-7pm m-f


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Mole said:


> Who the does Lyft line and or pool at 4 in the morning? Lyft line and pool should only be available between 6-9 am and 4-7pm m-f


How is this relevant to a discussion on a report about a hate crime? Obviously the man who was attacked and the crazy bigoted take Line in the middle of the night. Sounds like a couple of typical Americans to me.

What I want to know, is, who the hell is the woman in the pic in the story?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> How is this relevant to a discussion on a report about a hate crime? Obviously the man who was attacked and the crazy bigoted b!tch take Line in the middle of the night. Sounds like a couple of typical Americans to me.
> 
> What I want to know, is, who the hell is the woman in the pic in the story?


City of Miami Beach spokeswoman Melissa Berthier.

Because you do not mix late night drunk people in pool or line after everyone has been drinking.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Mole said:


> Because you do not mix late night drunk people in pool or line after everyone has been drinking.


Now that makes sense.

Pool ride drunken strangers brawl in my backseat!!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

She beat up the other rider

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/crime/article197025519.html

A shared Lyft ride left Jose Gonzalez's forehead pierced by a woman's high-heel shoe and his lip and face bloodied and bruised, after he said he was beaten by an irate passenger.

Gonzalez told WPLG Local 10 that he'd hailed Lyft, a ride-sharing company, from outside Twist, the popular South Beach gay bar on Washington Avenue early Thursday morning to get a ride to his home in North Miami Beach. He opted for a discounted pool ride and slid into the front seat. A woman passenger was already sitting in the back, he said.

When the driver told the passengers he was going to drop Gonzalez off first, the woman allegedly became angry, shouted "f----ing gays," and punched and kicked Gonzalez in the face.

According to WPLG, the unidentified driver kicked the woman out of the car and brought a bloodied Gonzalez home.

City of Miami Beach spokeswoman Melissa Berthier told the Miami Herald that the incident happened around 4 a.m. Thursday and that Miami Beach police are investigating the attack.

"We are making good progress on an aggravated battery case, which has an element of a hate crime, but that determination would be made by the State Attorney's Office," she said.

The woman and the driver have not been named.

In a statement to the Herald, Lyft said: "What has been described here is incredibly disturbing and completely against our values as a company. There is no place in the Lyft community for discrimination or violence of any kind. As soon as we were made aware of this incident, we immediately deactivated the individual accused of this behavior.

"We also reached out to the victim to offer our support and assistance," Lyft's statement continued. "We stand ready to assist law enforcement in any investigation. Lyft has a strict anti-discrimination policy, which can be seen here. Violation of this policy can and does lead to a permanent ban from Lyft's service."









A screengrab from a WPLG Local 10 video report shows Lyft passenger Jose Gonzalez bloodied and battered in the face after he said a Lyft passenger in a shared ride from South Beach beat and kicked him when the driver said he was dropping Gonzalez off first.
WPLG 10

As for Gonzalez, in WPLG's video report he had one question for the woman: "Why? I cannot understand why. I'm still, like, in shock. I can't believe it."

Miami Beach police are also investigating other recent incidents in the area, including the shooting of Kamil Patel, who was walking in an alley with his girlfriend in the 200 block of Española Way behind the Kill Your Idol karaoke bar. Patel died. And last Saturday morning, after Dwight Silvera crashed his BMW into two cars at Española Way and Collins Avenue, an angry mob surrounded the car and kicked in its windows. Silvera was arrested and charged with DUI.


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

This is why I stopped accepting pools over a year ago.

About a year ago I picked up a tippsy pretty cute girl and a drunk and creepy guy. Both in the backseat. He sat way too close to her, kept making inappropriate comments and I could tell she was really scared. I stopped and told him to move over and leave her alone. He moved over and then when I started to drive again he started to harass her again.

I finally got to her stop and he said I am just going to get out here and got out of the car. I jumped told him to get the **** back in the car or I am calling the police. He got back in cursed me out for the next 3 mins before I kicked him out. He got out left my door opened called me a few choice words.

I reported it and uber’s response was they would never pair us again. Thanks uber, Smh. This guy ripped me to shreds in reports. I requested from uber (via email because they didn’t have the useless call center yet) to remove the rating, but uber refused.

I haven’t accepted a pool since. 

They also pay shit and you are guaranteed no tip.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

This is a textbook case of what happens when you do pool..


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

Yea before I cut off pools, I had pax get in and threaten to give me a poor rating if I picked up someone else. I had pax going to the airport tell me they were in a hurry (then don’t take a ****ing pool). I had a pool from the West Loop request to go to Bloomington (yea I kicked that asshole out of my car).

No pools ever again. I don’t care if it’s a slow night or I am trying to finish a quest. **** pools


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Over/Uber said:


> What I want to know, is, who the hell is the woman in the pic in the story?


Nobody. Miami Beach PR flack who talked to the TV reporter and told him what he wanted to hear.

Google TV10 Miami and watch the story to understand what I mean. This story is just the Herald regurgitating a TV stations actual journalism. Lazy beyond words.



mrpjfresh said:


> Headwounds are just brutal, aren't they?


Yeah, the head is very vascular. Bleeds a LOT, and usually looks much worse than it actually is. You can see that the blood is smeared all over his face...possibly trying to clean it up. 

That said, Mr. Gonzalez is very lucky he wasn't injured much worse than he was. If that heel had hit him in the eye, he could have been in very bad shape. Also, his much more serious injury is to the lip and doesn't really show well in that picture.



Mole said:


> Who the F does Lyft line and or pool at 4 in the morning?


In fairness...*the night is young* in SoBe at 4AM. Many clubs don't _*open*_ until 11 PM.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol this story is about as believable as that zombie face they painted on that dude


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

No Pool and no rides after midnight. Drunk people fighting, and drunk people trying to funk in my back seat, is not my scene.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

I had this happen before, where the guy gets in and is like "no chief" you are dropping me off first, even though the other people were before the guys house.

Also the photo of Melissa is a bit gratuitous. It's almost as if she published the article. Here let me include a big ass picture of me.



Over/Uber said:


> How is this relevant to a discussion on a report about a hate crime? Obviously the man who was attacked and the crazy bigoted b!tch take Line in the middle of the night. Sounds like a couple of typical Americans to me.
> 
> What I want to know, is, who the hell is the woman in the pic in the story?


Yeah, it is definitely weird she is front and center in the story with a giant picture. If you don't read the complete article, it's like she is the perp.


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/crime/article197025519.html
> 
> A shared Lyft ride left Jose Gonzalez's forehead pierced by a woman's high-heel shoe and his lip and face bloodied and bruised, after he said he was beaten by an irate passenger.
> 
> ...


This is why you should not use Uber Pool and Uber Pool should be eliminated.

Looks like he got hit by Mike Tyson.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

The only thing that surprises me about this case is that the driver didn't call police or rescue right away. He apparently just drove him all the way home, which is about 20 miles. I guess for $20, he didn't mind the guy bleeding all over his car.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

JimKE said:


> The only thing that surprises me about this case is that the driver didn't call police or rescue right away. He apparently just drove him all the way home, which is about 20 miles. I guess for $20, he didn't mind the guy bleeding all over his car.


Driver will probably get deactivated based on lady passengers lies that he hit her.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Nobody. Miami Beach PR flack who talked to the TV reporter and told him what he wanted to hear.


I misspoke.

Turns out Ms. Berthier is actually OFFICER Melissa Berthier of the Miami Beach PD. She apparently works in their media relations office as an official spokesperson for the police department -- not the political hacks in city government.

This story is very poorly copied from a TV broadcast, so the description of Officer Berthier is pretty vague. But I saw her official title in another local story about a murder on the beach. They're having a tough week on SoBe this week. Can't wait until it gets busy!


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Now theres a girl mad at today's PC/homosexually leaned society, yep it's getting unnerving and the festering of repressed forms of expression will eventually lead to violence with the right drink/drug and the right trigger.

She must have been black, that ass kick was brutal.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

1) outed the victim
2) article about a woman assaulting a gay man... with a glamour shot of an unrelated SPOKESWOMAN

PS and if you think about it, the perp had NO CLUE who the victim was --- now everybody knows. Including the the crazy violent person on the loose, who might well be overjoyed to find out that he's talking to the cops.

....gj journalists!!! GJ!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/crime/article197025519.html
> 
> A shared Lyft ride left Jose Gonzalez's forehead pierced by a woman's high-heel shoe and his lip and face bloodied and bruised, after he said he was beaten by an irate passenger.
> 
> ...


Damn.



BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/crime/article197025519.html
> 
> A shared Lyft ride left Jose Gonzalez's forehead pierced by a woman's high-heel shoe and his lip and face bloodied and bruised, after he said he was beaten by an irate passenger.
> 
> ...


Pool.
Cage fights.

Now, imagine that scenario in a Robot Car.
Think the Robot could have kicked her out ?

Poor man would have been dead before police arrived !

I dont think he would have Survived one more high heal to the Brain !

Looks like he got shot in the forehead !


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Photo of: Melissa Berthier


What a mighty large photo of a spokeswoman you have there, Burger...


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Mole said:


> Who the does Lyft line and or pool at 4 in the morning? Lyft line and pool should only be available between 6-9 am and 4-7pm m-f


Very well said! I find it extremely insulting pool jobs coming in at 4 in the morning when you know damn well they won't be hooked up with another passenger.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I wonder who the pax will be naming in their suit?


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

This is why Pool and Line should be outlawed.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Now, imagine that scenario in a Robot Car.
> Think the Robot could have kicked her out ?


THAT is fun to think about!
Not quite as good as Mears'_ "dead hooker at 4 AM," _but still fun.


> I dont think he would have Survived one more high heal to the Brain !


Oh c'mon now.... You're an EMT, you know better than that. That's an owiee that he let bleed a bit to make the picture look better. The more serious injury is to his lip.

He got his ass kicked, but he's not seriously injured.


> Looks like he got shot in the forehead !


Doesn't look anything like a GSW. There would be no blood...maybe only a little brain-matter worm creeping out...and the back of the head would be gone.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Yet another reason for Riders not to take pool. Pay the extra money and avoid getting your ass beat.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> How is this relevant to a discussion on a report about a hate crime? Obviously the man who was attacked and the crazy bigoted take Line in the middle of the night. Sounds like a couple of typical Americans to me.
> 
> What I want to know, is, who the hell is the woman in the pic in the story?


It's highly relevant as an advisory to drivers. This is a reminder to never do pool or line rides at night. You can pick your first pax based on rating and pickup location but you have no control over subsequent pax added. This is highly relevant if you are going certain routes, like one that will take u thru places like east oakland or hunters point.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Mr Jinx said:


> This is why I stopped accepting pools over a year ago.
> 
> About a year ago I picked up a tippsy pretty cute girl and a drunk and creepy guy. Both in the backseat. He sat way too close to her, kept making inappropriate comments and I could tell she was really scared. I stopped and told him to move over and leave her alone. He moved over and then when I started to drive again he started to harass her again.
> 
> ...


Damn. So sketch


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I wonder who the pax will be naming in their suit?


Lyft and their sh!tty insurance company. They're putting passengers and drivers at risk by offering such a below market price ride in exchange to stipulate they're "rideshare"
No passenger has ever been screened to use the service. They're putting people's lives at risk with these rides in persuit of driving out transportation companies.
If Olive Garden and Carraba's want to charge their customers across all their restaurants $6.99 for all you can eat pasta dishes in order to drive out the stand alone mom and pops Italian restaurants I would be ok with that, but picking up strangers in an unlicensed vehicle that will be sharing a ride with another stranger after they've been drinking , that's just not a good idea.
I tried Lyft line as a driver when I was in Miami and it felt very dangerous. It's a challenge to be accommodating and worry about 3 different ratings on one ride.
I'm going to say no and consumers should take notice. You get what you pay for, except in this case it was quite more.


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

19,000 trips. No violence yet. I had an idle threat once. He gave me $40 the next day and apologized when he came to get his phone back.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

JimKE said:


> THAT is fun to think about!
> Not quite as good as Mears'_ "dead hooker at 4 AM," _but still fun.Oh c'mon now.... You're an EMT, you know better than that. That's an owiee that he let bleed a bit to make the picture look better. The more serious injury is to his lip.
> 
> He got his ass kicked, but he's not seriously injured.Doesn't look anything like a GSW. There would be no blood...maybe only a little brain-matter worm creeping out...and the back of the head would be gone.


Are you talking about my theory that someone is gonna call a ride to the airport and find a dead body?

Honestly i expect a passed out person on the floor of an XL vehicle to happen first/more often.

It's gonna happen thou.

About the facial injuries, they don't look to bad to me either, but he probably does need a stitch or 2 to reduce the scarring.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Why I drive Lux - as there never will be pool or line. X drivers have been shafted since day-1 and Pool/Line is a massive shaft without lube.

WTF was Goober & Gryft thinking besides shafting drivers for more money when they came up with Pool/Line. What could possibly go wrong with people who don't know each other paired up - like: (gay vs homophobe), (sexual predator vs drunk coed), (minor vs pedophile), (democrat vs republican), (skinhead vs Hispanic), (rival gang members) ... the list is likely much longer - but clearly U/L looking at profit over safety. It's bad enough with 4 boisterous riders who know each other - let alone complete strangers that are predisposed to dislike each other.



tohunt4me said:


> Cage fights.


Uber & Lyft need to change the pax notification "Your MMA driver has arrived"


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

For those of you second guessing why one would take a line or pool ride in lieu of a regular x or whatever lift is, when was the last time you used the rider app? 

I preface this by saying I hate picking up pool rides, but we get paid the same so it really don’t matter, we get paid by mile and minute, it adds up the same either way. Yeah, we get 50 cents for an additional pick up, it’s tiny but whatever. The last time I checked, from my house to downtown was $22 on X and $9 on pool. So, at 4 in the morning, it make sense to take a pool ride and save the $13 for some late night munchies.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Dude.Sweet. said:


> For those of you second guessing why one would take a line or pool ride in lieu of a regular x or whatever lift is, when was the last time you used the rider app?
> 
> I preface this by saying I hate picking up pool rides, but we get paid the same so it really don't matter, we get paid by mile and minute, it adds up the same either way. Yeah, we get 50 cents for an additional pick up, it's tiny but whatever. The last time I checked, from my house to downtown was $22 on X and $9 on pool. So, at 4 in the morning, it make sense to take a pool ride and save the $13 for some late night munchies.


X and Pool is different pay. Pool is ncreased liability, increased work, increased dangers


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Why I drive Lux - as there never will be pool or line. X drivers have been shafted since day-1 and Pool/Line is a massive shaft without lube.
> 
> WTF was Goober & Gryft thinking besides shafting drivers for more money when they came up with Pool/Line. What could possibly go wrong with people who don't know each other paired up - like: (gay vs homophobe), (sexual predator vs drunk coed), (minor vs pedophile), (democrat vs republican), (skinhead vs Hispanic), (rival gang members) ... the list is likely much longer - but clearly U/L looking at profit over safety. It's bad enough with 4 boisterous riders who know each other - let alone complete strangers that are predisposed to dislike each other.
> 
> Uber & Lyft need to change the pax notification "Your MMA driver has arrived"


Uber is JUST BEGGING FOR TROUBLE WITH POOL


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Never a pool or line.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Never a pool or line.


Imagine how that would have ended in a Robo Car !

Car would have been impounded as evidence until the Murder Trial . . .

Uber cant see past the end of their nose !

Vision.
Foresight . . .

FLYING CAR !


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Uber and Lyft haven't fully thought things through.


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Driver will probably get deactivated based on lady passengers lies that he hit her.


Also I bet uber didn't compensate or award the driver in any way for getting the rider home
After the assault.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Uber and Lyft haven't fully thought things through.


I don't know about that. I would think they are making much higher margins on pool and line if they are getting multiple riders matched in cars.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Uber Royal Rumble, Now on WWE Network.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Mole said:


> Who the does Lyft line and or pool at 4 in the morning? Lyft line and pool should only be available between 6-9 am and 4-7pm m-f


Line and pool should not be available at all.



tohunt4me said:


> Now, imagine that scenario in a Robot Car. Think the Robot could have kicked her out ?


This is UBER we are talking about, there won't be pool in the cars that THEY own.

Unless the public outcry over the rate hikes is too much. In which case, they will do there best to match every sleezeball who ever ordered with the youngest, most defenseless pax they can. Once UberGANGRAPE starts rolling then they will kill pool "for the good of the pax". Double meaning intended.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

No good can come of this !


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Dude.Sweet. said:


> I preface this by saying I hate picking up pool rides, but we get paid the same so it really don't matter, we get paid by mile and minute, it adds up the same either way.


You'd better go back and take a careful look at your earnings statements, because you are probably making a good bit less with Poop than with X. Here in Miami, we get 8 cents less per mile (about 12%) and about 25% less per minute. Ballpark number, we get paid about 20% less for Poop...but, that's for the part of Poop that we get paid for.

Uber is collecting a full Poop fare -- time and distance, plus that precious $.50 pickup fee, plus booking fee -- for each Poop ride. So if you pick up pax #2 and then drop them off before #1, you got paid a grand total of $.50 for that ride. Sure Uber will _show_ you pay for both rides, but the truth is you're only getting paid total time and distance.

A good example is a Poop ride NYE weekend where I picked up Pax #1, picked up Pax #2 a block away, and drove them about 10 miles. In between, I picked up and dropped off Pax#3. I drove Pax #2 literally one block further than Pax #1.

So my total time and distance was Pax #1's route + ONE BLOCK, plus $1.00 for the two extra pickups and two extra dropoffs...at 20% lower pay rate.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

JimKE said:


> You'd better go back and take a careful look at your earnings statements, because you are probably making a good bit less with Poop than with X. Here in Miami, we get 8 cents less per mile (about 12%) and about 25% less per minute. Ballpark number, we get paid about 20% less for Poop...but, that's for the part of Poop that we get paid for.
> 
> Uber is collecting a full Poop fare -- time and distance, plus that precious $.50 pickup fee, plus booking fee -- for each Poop ride. So if you pick up pax #2 and then drop them off before #1, you got paid a grand total of $.50 for that ride. Sure Uber will _show_ you pay for both rides, but the truth is you're only getting paid total time and distance.
> 
> ...


You are making this way more complicated than it is. Here is a video that helps one understand how Uber came up with their Poo formula~


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Mr Jinx said:


> Also I bet uber didn't compensate or award the driver in any way for getting the rider home
> After the assault.


Probably not. I think Uber has a policy of not compensating drivers for LYFT rides...


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> Headwounds are just brutal, aren't they? Guy looks like a zombie extra from _The Walking Dead_. I wonder if the driver added insult to injury and hit him with a cleaning fee as well?


The cleaning fee should go to the attacker!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

The article clearly states, he was in front, she was in back. How could she inflict so much damage to his face? Baloney!


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> The article clearly states, he was in front, she was in back. How could she inflict so much damage to his face? Baloney!


With her high heels


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

He better have gotten a few shots, scratches or some hair pulled, if he is going to look like that. Victim of Victims.

Im more interested in seeing a pic of her ignorant a$$.


----------

